# ThunderShirt Review



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought a ThunderShirt for Jazz because he is TERRIFIED of Thunder and fireworks. We had a storm a couple of weeks ago so I put on the shirt but unfortunately it did nothing to help him. I was quite disappointed because it's very stressful for him and I had heard some good things about the shirt. 

Should I bother trying it again to see if it helps? The reason I ask is that there is a Shiloh Shepherd in rescue who is also terrified of thunder and someone has asked for a donated ThunderShirt for him. If there's no chance of mine working for Jazz then I'll gladly donate it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that it didn't work for you. This is the first negative review I've heard. Did you put on the Thundershirt before or after the storm started? Some dogs, once they get freaked out, stay freaked out no matter what you do. If you can manage to get anxiety treatment BEFORE the animal starts getting freaked, results are usually much better. Unfortunately you don't always know when anxiety is going to strike.

I do believe that Thundershirt will refund your money if their product does not work. What size is it?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I put it on as soon as I saw the flash outside but no thunder had occurred yet that I could hear. He also had his back to the window so he didn't appear to see the flash. He did not look stressed when I put it on. The thunder (that I could hear) occurred a few minutes later and then his anxiety quickly escalated. He was sitting down leaning against the bed and I could feel the whole bed shaking. 

If it takes a few tries before people see results then I'll keep it but if it's not going to work then I'd love to donate it to this other Shiloh who might be able to get some use out of it. It's an XL


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Was it wrapped tight enough? I've been told that the shirt should be worn at various times and not just when there is something scary going on.

It's up to you if you want to give it another try or donate it. I probably wouldn't be ready to give up after one try.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Was it wrapped tight enough? I've been told that the shirt should be worn at various times and not just when there is something scary going on.
> 
> It's up to you if you want to give it another try or donate it. I probably wouldn't be ready to give up after one try.


I wondered about the tightness too so I went back and wrapped it tighter. It seemed pretty tight to me. I did put it on him a few times prior to the storm so that he had exposure and experience to it. He didn't seem to care about it.

I just checked the forecast and thundershowers are forcasted for 3 days this week so I'll give it another try and if it doesn't work then I'll donate it. I'll try to get it on when it looks stormy outside but nothing has occurred yet. 

Thanks for tips


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Was it wrapped tight enough? I've been told that the shirt should be worn at various times and not just when there is something scary going on.
> 
> It's up to you if you want to give it another try or donate it. I probably wouldn't be ready to give up after one try.


I agree you ought to try again before giving up. Is it possible the shirt wasn't tight enough? The shirt should be very snug, as it's supposedly the firm pressure that reduces anxiety. Did you measure your dog to ensure the correct size?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I agree you ought to try again before giving up. Is it possible the shirt wasn't tight enough? The shirt should be very snug, as it's supposedly the firm pressure that reduces anxiety. Did you measure your dog to ensure the correct size?


Yes, I measured him and he was within the XL sizing. I'll try it again and make sure I have it very snug and see how he does. Perhaps I need to go tighter than I did. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh i love my thundershirt! but it doesnt work for zero unless its tight. Its not a complete problem fixer but it deff calms him down enough to listen.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe you could post a picture of him wearing it. That way someone can tell you if it looks tight enough?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Maybe you could post a picture of him wearing it. That way someone can tell you if it looks tight enough?


That's a great idea! I took a pic during the storm night so when I get home I'll upload.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Here he is in his shirt. Should I try for tighter?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> That's a great idea!


Mark the calender, I don't have them that often.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> Here he is in his shirt. Should I try for tighter?


It looks snug, so I think the sizing is right... but since it didn't seem to work the first time, I'd see if you can't get it just a bit tighter.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought one for my Sadie and after a couple of storms I "think" it made a difference in her anxiety. It hard to tell. 

Instead of pacing and shaking she laid down and just was panting. She didn't seem too upset, so I think it helps.

I'd give it a few more trys, unless you are heartset on donating it.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I got the Thundershirt for Virgil, at first it didn't do much... then I used it with some sedative medication my vet prescribed (not enough to knock him out, but just enough to mellow him out). We did this for about a month (we had tons of storms). Now, he doesn't seem to need either. If I know a big storm is coming I'll put his Thundershirt on him, but he doesn't need the sedative anymore! If you're interested I can go find the bottle and post why he was given.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have one for my elderly Italian Greyhound. At the first sign of a storm, I slap it on her. Instead of barking her head off, she'll get in her crate and lie down. It's helped tremendously with her...


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

e.rigby said:


> I got the Thundershirt for Virgil, at first it didn't do much... then I used it with some sedative medication my vet prescribed (not enough to knock him out, but just enough to mellow him out). We did this for about a month (we had tons of storms). Now, he doesn't seem to need either. If I know a big storm is coming I'll put his Thundershirt on him, but he doesn't need the sedative anymore! If you're interested I can go find the bottle and post why he was given.


Sure, if you could find the bottle I'd definitely be interested. I purchased some Melatonin tonight because I know a few other people that have had some success with it but if the melatonin and thundershirt don't work then I'll definitely be visiting my vet. Even my husband has agreed that we should seek medication for him and my hubby typically has a "whatever" attitude about such things.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Ok, it's Acepromazine. I have a bottle of 20 pills, 25mg each. Virgil was 96lbs when she prescribed these, and she told me to give him 1 - 2, 2 pills knocked him out  (even though for his size, 4 is the dose to really conk him ) So after that, I just gave him 1. After the first few times I knocked the dose down to 1/2. I haven't used them for a month (at least) because he hasn't had any more bad reactions to storms.

As for how bad his reactions were... in his previous home, he was kenneled at night, a storm hit and he freaked out to the point he broke out of the kennel -- but not without first bending all the metal wires of the crate and ripping up his sides, face, and nose -- he also injured his hind leg and had a limp for awhile! He was an absolute wreck and had to be taken to the vet.

Also, during storms, after he mellowed out we'd do some training exercises to redirect his mind. He was more willing to participate because he wasn't so focused on the thunder.

(I always had his thundershirt on during these storms as well)


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I wonder if playing some soft music and aroma therapy could help too. I've heard lavender is soothing to dogs. Also I wonder if you could get a cd of thunderstorms and play it softly while he is getting treats or whatever he really like. To desensitize him so to speak. Good luck!


----------

